# Tortoise Memes



## Rachel Sobran

Reply with your favorite tortoise memes & comments. Here is one of my favorites:


----------



## christinaland128

When mine was a hatchling...


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Rachel Sobran

*LOL! *


----------



## Rachel Sobran




----------



## Rachel Sobran




----------



## Rachel Sobran




----------



## Rachel Sobran

*thank you @Lyn W I am glad you like it*


----------



## Rachel Sobran




----------



## spud's_mum

I made this one but I couldn't find the right font lol


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## Rachel Sobran

*Wow @spudthetortoise, that's hilarious! I especially like the first meme that you made yourself. And just so you know, the most commonly used meme font is called "Impact"*


----------



## Rachel Sobran




----------



## Rachel Sobran




----------



## Rachel Sobran




----------



## Rachel Sobran




----------



## Rachel Sobran




----------



## Rachel Sobran




----------



## Rachel Sobran




----------



## Oxalis

Just saw this; hopefully it hasn't been posted already.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oxalis said:


> Just saw this; hopefully it hasn't been posted already.
> 
> View attachment 232984



Most Excellent. I’ve already saved and sent it to myself as a text for sharing with family and friends that will “get it” or ask me “huh?” giving me the opportunity to educate.


----------



## kellygirl64

I don't know what this is but assuming might not be a tort, but still a good meme.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

kellygirl64 said:


> I don't know what this is but assuming might not be a tort, but still a good meme.
> 
> View attachment 232993



Possibly an African Side-Neck turtle?


----------



## kellygirl64

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Possibly an African Side-Neck turtle?


It's so bizarre looking, isn't it ? LOL


----------



## Jay Bagley

kellygirl64 said:


> It's so bizarre looking, isn't it ? LOL


----------



## kellygirl64

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Most Excellent. I’ve already saved and sent it to myself as a text for sharing with family and friends that will “get it” or ask me “huh?” giving me the opportunity to educate.
> View attachment 232988
> View attachment 232989
> View attachment 232990
> View attachment 232991
> View attachment 232992


Love, love, love the newspaper one !! They are all great but that one is just so cool !!


----------



## kellygirl64

Jay Bagley said:


> View attachment 232999


Freaking hysterical !!


----------



## kellygirl64

These are just so great !! Thanks for the giggles and laughs !!


----------



## Jay Bagley

kellygirl64 said:


> Freaking hysterical !!


Lol, thanks!! There's tons of good ones online. I found a couple that were absolutely hysterical, but really push the borders of Tortoise Forum guidelines. Figured I better not push my luck[emoji4]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jay Bagley said:


> There's tons of good ones online. I found a couple that were absolutely hysterical, but figured I better not push my luck[emoji4]


 And for obvious good reasons we can’t send pictures as PM’s, I’ve got some good ones that suddenly say that magic word and can’t be used. Funny all the same.


----------



## Jay Bagley

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And for obvious good reasons we can’t send pictures as PM’s, I’ve got some good ones that suddenly say that magic word and can’t be used. Funny all the same.


Lol, sumtimes the magic word just makes it that more funny.


----------



## Oxalis

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Most Excellent. I’ve already saved and sent it to myself as a text for sharing with family and friends that will “get it” or ask me “huh?” giving me the opportunity to educate.


I do love the opportunity to educate!!


----------



## Mons

I have a meme to add here. A friend of a friend made a captcha meme... with tortoises! It's a little small but hopefully still clear enough. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/sedahi/posts/10159620461529414


----------



## MarginatedMooney

Some of my little Marginated's meme-able moments.


----------

